# Human Hair



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This sign is on a small ethnic grocery store on Norwich St. in Brunswick, 
Georgia. I've wondered if they also sell _shrunken heads_ as well.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats an odd one Nick. 

At least I know where to go if needed.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Kind of strange. I guess they sell alittle bit of everything there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Some people prefer natural hair extensions rather than fake or horse hair....and they aren't just for "ethnic" people: http://www.hairextensions.com/home.php?cat=5


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Some people prefer natural hair extensions rather than fake or horse hair....and they aren't just for "ethnic" people: http://www.hairextensions.com/home.php?cat=5


Thanks for the 'enlightenment'. The store is located in a primarily black>hispanic neighborhood.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Thanks for the 'enlightenment'. The store is located in a primarily black>hispanic neighborhood.


Thank you for the picture. It was funny, IMO. :lol:


----------

